# c02 not enough?



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm currently injecting c02 but not all of my riccia is pearling ii'm I not injecting enough?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You need more than CO2 to get pearling. Every plant pearls different. Wisteria pearls very easily. How much lighting over what size tank?


----------

